# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief

## viennadiana

mijn zoon van 18 zit niet goed in zijn vel maak mij best wel zorgen
hij heeft wel last gehad van enge dromen toen hij jonger was kreeg
dit te horen via mijn zus aan wie hij het verteld had zijn vader en ik 
zijn uitelkaar gegaan toen hij bijna twee was en hij vertelde mijn zus
dat hij een vader in zijn leven had gemist zijn vader keek niet echt naar hem
en zijn broertje om en zijn contakt nu met zijn vader is ook niet goed 
mijn leven is ook niet vlekkeloos verlopen en daar zit hij ook wel mee
jammer als je als 18 jarige je zorgen maakt over je moeder .
hij durft niet een stageplek te zoeken of werk of het angst is tja ik denk het wel hij is verder wel sociaal wie kan mij een reaktie geven?

viennadiana

----------


## sietske763

hoi, mijn zoon (19) zit ook niet goed in zijn vel, ook zonder vader opgegroeid, heeft later wel een stiefvader gekregen maar dat heeft zijn problemen niet opgelost.
ik heb samen met hem naar hulp gekeken en uiteindelijk koos hij voor onze huisarts.
hij heeft AD gekregen en hij zegt dat het niet beter gaat, maar ik zie wel dat hij beter functioneert.HA heeft aantal gesprekken met hem gehad maar hij had toch meer hulp nodig en de HA heeft hem doorverwezen naar een psycholoog gespecialiseerd in jeugd trauma,s daar gaat hij dus binnenkort naar toe.
med, moet hij blijven doorslikken.
dus ik zou zeggen, bespreek het eerst met de HA
ik heb alleen maar de HA gebeld met een kort verhaal over hoe hij reageerde, verder hou ik me er beslist buiten want hij moet echt leren zijn eigen dingen te doen, ik heb hem altijd veel te veel beschermd dat is nu dus ook een hele kleine oorzaak in zijn functioneren.
hij heeft ook last van faalangst en dat is de reden waarom ik alles voor hem ging oplossen, fout dus
sterkte

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo viennadiana,

Jammer dat je zoon niet lekker in zijn vel zit en dat zijn vader niet naar hem omkijkt!  :Frown: 
Ik herken het wel, mijn moeder is weggelopen 12 jaar geleden en daarvan heb ik de helft van de tijd geen contact met haar gehad en nu heeft ze het bij mij helemaal verpest.
Als ik iets heb wat ik met een vrouw wil bespreken ga ik naar mijn 'oma', misschien heeft je zoon ook een bepaalde vertrouwensband met een opa, oom, buurman ofzo dat hij daar zijn mannen dingen mee kan bespreken?
Praat hij wel vaker met je zus (of iemand anders) over hoe hij zich voelt? 
Zijn er behalve de scheiding/het geen contact hebben met zijn vader ook andere dingen waar hij mee zit, bv dat hij niet goed presteert op school of dat hij niet weet wat hij in zijn verdere leven moet doen?? 
Jij, je zus of een ander vertrouwenspersoon van je zoon kan met hem praten over de dingen waar hij mee zit, of waar hij tegenaan loopt en dan verder kijken hoe het opgelost kan worden en of er hulp/inmenging nodig is van een huisarts, psycholoog of andere hulpverlening...
Ik hoop dat het goed gaat komen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

